# Sparrow out of Pine tree



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I saw a couple of pesky sparrows in my pine tree in my yard, the pine leaves were dense and they thought it would be a great hiding spot for them. I looked up in the tree and squinted looking for a sparrow, it was a pain to spot one with a clear opening, but the sparrow must have felt pretty safe with all the cover as it did not flinch as I approached. If it was in the open I would not be able to get within 10-15yards of it, unless you had cover. Anyway after some looking around I caught an opening, raised my slingshot, drew back & fired a 9.5mm lead ball. The ball struck the sparrows head killing it instantly, super clean kill the sparrow didn't even know what hit it. Haha. Thou' a body shot might have also done the same. Here's the aftermath


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

We have no sparrows left where I live. The introduced Indian Minor bird has push away just about every other type of bird. Even the few remaining magpies get picked on









Get this, it is illegal to shoot them with any type of weapon, however you are allowed to trap and gas them. The local council RECOMMENDS you enclose the cage in a plastic bag and run a hose from your vehicles exhaust into the cage to kill them. They will even supply free cages and a gassing service if you don't want to do it yourself.

Once again, Australian laws are messed up big time.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

mighty small dinner


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

We have plenty Indian mynahs here too. They seem to coexist with the sparrows, starlings and other birds. Maybe it's the weather or there just plenty of food for them here, you know food stalls, leftovers, thrown-outs...etc. In fact sparrows are the most common and abundant bird here, they are everywhere making them fine pickings. I wouldn't say dinner but these pesky birds do make fine finger food.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow! that ball is as big as the sparrows head!
good shot!


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Good shot


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Lol 







Birds getting struck by a leadball is like a person getting hit with a shot put. Lol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow a headshot. Nice shooting!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks NaturalFork


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Sparrows are one of the only birds here in the US that you can shoot all you want and in any season. They are so aggresive that they drive out the native song birds. The only other bird you can shoot on sight is a Startling. Only problem with either of these is they fly at the slightest noise. These could be considered a trophy kill as they are so darn hard to get close to. One of the big problems is when you kill one there is 100 more to take his place. I am glad you eleminated one.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yup they are small jumpy targets but are real satisfying pest to shoot. But like you said there's always more to replace the one shot down.

Light travels faster than sound and that is why some people seem bright until they open their mouth.

 "Good one"


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

We can't shoot sparrows in the UK







Out of interest have you tried one on the BBQ?


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> We can't shoot sparrows in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not. Too much work for so little meat. I have been told that there is someplace outside the US that has vendors that sell sparrows cooked on a stick. Wish I could remember which country it was.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting on a presistent pest. Sparrows have all but pushed out the native Bluebird in the NE USA.
philly


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Here in north carolina we have a lot, i mean alot of crows, rabbits, and squrrils! and were i live is in lots and lots of pines, but yet am i to kill anything! Everything always runs off or i miss by a hair!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Jesus Freak said:


> Here in north carolina we have a lot, i mean alot of crows, rabbits, and squrrils! and were i live is in lots and lots of pines, but yet am i to kill anything! Everything always runs off or i miss by a hair!


Practice, practice, practice. Practice your shooting to improve your accuracy. Practice your stalking skills so you can get closer to your game.

Squirrels in pines should not be too bad a place to start. Unless you are in a real thicket, there should not be much undergrowth in a pine woods. And a squirrel up a tree should not be any more than 10 meters ... I do not believe your pines are as big as ours up here in the Pacific Northwest! Try using a dog ... I used to hunt squirrels a lot with a dog. The dog would tree the squirrel and keep it there. Then I could move around the tree until I spotted the squirrel. At that point it is up to your marksmanship.

For rabbits (cotton tails, I presume) try slowly walking the bushy edges of fields in the late evening. Keep your eyes peeled on the fence line, as the bunnies like to sit at the edge of the field. When you come to a bushy fence line at the edge of a field, creep up on it slowly, and slowly peek into the next field.

Go slow, slow, slow ... no jerky or angled movements ... think like a ballet dancer and move slowly in graceful, curving motions. Curving motions startle game less than angular motions.

Forget about shooting crows with a slingshot ... unless you can bait them and shoot from a blind.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

That's what I hunt


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

I


rubberpower said:


> 'Sling Jim' said:
> 
> 
> > We can't shoot sparrows in the UK  Out of interest have you tried one on the BBQ?
> ...


I eat the legs and the breast it's easy just put butter in the pan and cook for 30-40 sec its my favourite bird and were i live cyprus there's LOADS !!!


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> We have no sparrows left where I live. The introduced Indian Minor bird has push away just about every other type of bird. Even the few remaining magpies get picked on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that is messed up


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

What do you guys do with pest birds after you have killed them? I have no problem with killing them, this is morbid, but its fun. But, I have no welfare cats around me, and my indoor cat is repulsed when I bring a bird to him, although he cackles at them through the window. My dog will gladly eat them, but then I have to pick up a half digested bird thrown up.

I try to keep to the motto, eat what you kill. But these are pests, sparrows are small, and starlings don't look very appetizing.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Leave them for the redtails to have


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Fair enough, maybe some hawk or random cat will have a good meal.


----------

